# Paramétrer comptes squirrelmail sur mail



## Clmnc (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour, c'est encore le boulet qui vous parle.

Donc voilà je vous rappelle ma vie : je viens de switcher, j'ai un mac OSX 10.5.2 et mon FAI est orange.

J'ai réussi à importer tous mes mails à partir d'Outlook (PC) sur Mail ainsi qu'à paramétrer mon adresse orange sur mail sans problème. 

ça s'est corsé lorsque j'ai voulu ajouter, à ce compte orange, l'adresse mail que j'ai par l'association dont je m'occupe et qui a son propre site internet que nous appellerons www.association.fr. Nous passons par Squirrel Mail et j'ai une adresse *prenom@association.fr*.

Donc fichier-->ajouter un compte
_
*1ere fenêtre*_
Je rentre mon adresse et mon mot de passe puis continuer

_*2e fenêtre*_
Et quand j'arrive à la 2e fenêtre "serveur de réception", ça se complique
Serveur : POP
Serveur de réception : mail.association.fr (c'est ce que le webmaster du site de l'asso m'a dit de faire)
Nom d'utilisateur : prenom
Mot de passe

Quand je mets "continuer", Mail me dit, après avoir tournicoté : "Echec de la connexion au serveur pop, veuillez vérifier que les infos sont correctes etc."
Je réessaye, cette fois ça marche mais sans aucun tournicotage, je trouve ça louche. 

_*3e fenêtre*_ : je laisse "Utiliser SSL" (de toutes façons quand je le décoche ça fait pareil)

*4e fenêtre* : serveur d'envoi smtp.wanadoo.fr (quand je mets orange ça fait pareil aussi)
Je n'active pas l'authentification.

Je clique sur "continuer" et là il tournicote tournicote tournicote ("vérification de la connexion") mais il ne s'arrête jamais. Là par exemple ça fait bien 10 minutes qu'il cherche (oui ma connexion marche, je suis en train de vous écrire)

Notons que j'ai essayé avec une autre adresse (d'une entreprise pour laquelle je travaille) et que ça fait la même chose mais que j'ai fini par réussir à créer le compte à force de le laisser tournicoter pendant des heures à la dernière fenêtre.

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée pour m'aider?
Désolée pour tout le récit circonstancié mais au moins je suis sûre qu'il n'y a pas d'infos manquantes....

MERCI !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

bonjour
je vois déjà plusieurs trucs qui ne vont pas

* 1- l'OS n'est PAS à jour*

donc il faudra faire 2 choses


*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


*  mise à jour soit via menu pomme soit  via téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe en *un* seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour.
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis

edit te concernant leopard, c'est simple c'est le même fichier pour tous les macs
( il est dans l'encadré à droite)

* 2- Mail

pop
*  tous les serveurs pop contiennent le mot..pop
( c'est fou non?)

essayer ca
 Serveur : POP
Serveur de réception : *pop.*mail.association.fr 
Nom d'utilisateur : prenom  ( pas toujours parfois c'est l'adresse complete prenom@association.fr.)
Mot de passe
-
pour le reglage smtp orange je laisse les gens chez orange te guider car il y a plusieurs smtp ou réglages possibles


----------



## Clmnc (28 Août 2008)

Super, merci beaucoup! Je vais regarder tout ça mais auparavant, quelques questions de curiosité en provenance d'une novice habituée au PC : 

- à quoi vois-tu que l'OS n'es pas à jour? 

- comment se fait-il que l'OS n'est pas à jour alors que non seulement j'ai acheté mon mac il y a trois semaines mais qu'en plus j'ai fait une mise à jour la semaine dernière? (pomme-->à propos de ce mac-->mises à jour) 

- pourquoi faut-il réparer les autorisations? Qu'est-ce que cela signifie, concrètement? :rateau:


Donc je vais essayer ce que tu m'as dit. Pour les réglages orange a priori pas de problème car j'avais déjà paramétré une adresse mail sans problème.

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

Clmnc a dit:


> - à quoi vois-tu que l'OS n'es pas à jour?


c'es TOI qui le dis en haut  :rateau:
10.5.2

or leopard en est à 10.5.4 bientot 5


> - comment se fait-il que l'OS n'est pas à jour alors que non seulement j'ai acheté mon mac il y a trois semaines


parce que l'OS dans la machine vendue ou sur le DVD a été installé à l'usine et cela peut etre il y a 1 mois , ou 3 mois ...


> mais qu'en plus j'ai fait une mise à jour la semaine dernière? (pomme-->à propos de ce mac-->mises à jour)


en ce cas tu n'es PLUS en 10.5.2

( fais _a propos de ce mac_ et sans aller plus loin  ca te le diira)


> - pourquoi faut-il réparer les autorisations? Qu'est-ce que cela signifie, concrètement? :rateau:


concretement 
-ca veut dire qu'il faut verifier que le mac connaisse bien le bon chemin vers les centaines de milliers de fichiers 

-ca veut dire qu'il faut lire les manuels

aller hop
Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html





> Donc je vais essayer ce que tu m'as dit. Pour les réglages orange a priori pas de problème car j'avais déjà paramétré une adresse mail sans problème.


là je crois que t'as pas compris
ton adresse ASSO bidule elle utilise  le smtp de Orange pour les envois
sauf si elle a son propre smtp ce qui m'étonnerait


----------



## Clmnc (28 Août 2008)

Ok merci, justement je cherchais des tutoriels pour débutants, je vais aller voir tout ça! 

Pour Mac OS effectivement, je suis en 10.5.4 maintenant... 

Pour orange si si, on s'est bien compris, mon adresse utilise bien le smtp orange, je voulais juste dire que j'avais déjà paramétré une autre adresse dans MAIL avec le smtp orange et que ça marchait, donc que je savais déjà ce qu'il fallait mettre au niveau des réglages orange...

Je reviens te dire si ça marche, déjà j'ai réparé les autorisations et effectivement, il y avait du boulot!


----------



## Clmnc (28 Août 2008)

Super, j'ai pu configurer quatre adresses courriel à l'intérieur de MAIL, quel bonheur!

En fait, ce qui n'allait pas n'était pas le nom du serveur pop ou smtp (c'était bien mail.association.fr pour le pop et smtp.orange.fr pour les courriers sortants) mais bien la question de l'identifiant : comme tu l'avais avancé, il s'agissait de l'adresse courriel complète et pas seulement de ce qui se trouve avant le @.

En revanche, la vérification des serveurs entrants comme sortants met énormément de temps, environ 15 minutes! Il faut donc être très patient....

En tout cas merci beaucoup Pascalformac! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

bon ca progresse  mais c'est pas encore top

je suis étonné par ca


> la vérification des serveurs entrants comme sortants met énormément de temps, environ 15 minutes!


de quoi parles tu?
1 le controle de pop tu le regles ( preferences gebeneral relever toutes les...
( je deconseille le controle  trop rapide-toutes les minutes- que certains serveurs n'aiment)

si par contre la releve de certaines adresses  peinent ( et je songe à assobidule ) c'est sans doute que cette adresse est tributaire soit de redirection soit de serveurs un peu mous)

2-quant au smtp il n'y a aucun " controle" , y a rien à controler
il ne s'occupe que de l'envoi

cela peut etre aussi affaire de port encombré
il existe plusieurs reglages de ports possible
( voir sur les fils  parlant de mail et orange)


----------



## Clmnc (28 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

En fait je précisais cela uniquement à l'attention d'éventuels petits perdus qui liraient ce fil. Maintenant que tous mes comptes sont installés, je n'ai aucun problème ni pour recevoir du courrier, ni pour en envoyer, c'est même beaucoup plus rapide qu'avec Outlook...

En fait, je parlais uniquement de la configuration du compte : à chaque fois que j'ai ajouté une adresse courriel à MAIL, j'ai trouvé que cela mettait énormément de temps à deux étapes:
1. Lorsqu'il faut vérifier le serveur POP, à la 2e fenêtre de configuration intitulée "serveur de réception" 
2. Lorsqu'il faut vérifier le serveur SMTP, à la 4e fenêtre "serveur d'envoi"

Les deux fois, le message de vérification ("vérification de la connexion" ou qqch comme ça) assorti du petit tourniquet (=le sablier sous Windows, je ne sais pas comment il s'appelle sous MAC) restait bien une quinzaine de minutes avant de me confirmer que les infos rentrées étaient les bonnes pour laisser la place à la fenêtre suivante.

Je précisais juste que c'était extrêmement long à cette étape de l'installation d'un nouveau compte courriel sur MAIL pour éviter que des petits impatients cliquent sur "annuler" en pensant que ça ne marche pas, c'est tout!

Mais maintenant que c'est configuré, je n'ai aucun problème! Encore merci pour ton aide!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

Aaah , cette phase là
ok
-----
pour la roue 
elle a plusieurs noms et surnoms
voir là
http://forums.macg.co/4795178-post8.html


----------

